# please, itunes error 120 - Ipod



## namousp

Hello,

Please....I`m having trouble with my ipod/itunes....I have an ipod shuffle, 2nd generation....when I try manually or automatically add tunes to my ipod the error 120 appears...I`ve tried everything, but I still can`t solve the problem...it`s something about a folder that I think I`ve already deleted and still...nothing happens...please! help me! I just can`t live without my ipod! that`s an emergency!


----------



## 2xg

Welcome to TSF,

I have moved your Thread to the Apple iOS section.

Have you tried this resolution *here*?


----------



## namousp

2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> I have moved your Thread to the Apple iOS section.
> 
> Have you tried this resolution *here*?


Well, no answer so far...I`m trying to talk to someone here in Apple Brazil, but I`m not sure if it will work....because I`m no longer in the guarantee time...althought the problem is with itunes and anyone can download it from apple website.


----------



## 2xg

Hare you tried the suggestions here?
iOS: Resolving update and restore alert messages


----------



## namousp

2xg said:


> Hare you tried the suggestions here?
> iOS: Resolving update and restore alert messages


uhun.....I`ve tried this one too...but, nothing...it seems that Apple will talk to me despite the guarantee this Sat...let`s see!


----------

